# Anything in Surrey / Sussex



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if there are any meets in Surrey or Sussex this summer. It seems to have gone quiet in the Sussex area


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Agreed on that :!:

Would be good to get something going this way


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The local rep is AWOL for a long time - lets have a mini meet ;-)


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm up for that, let's work out a place to meet. I'm actually in Newdigate now but just near Horsham, I'm thinking you both may be further south so don't mind heading that way...


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm down in Hastings and would like to have a meet somewhere


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi RSAdam,

OK, this is good, we have four already, shall we aim for 19th July to give others the chance to join us over the next week or so?

I'm thinking if we look at meeting somewhere like Brighton or maybe somewhere with less traffic if it's sunny? Meet then drive then lunch, I'm happy to travel so if anyone wants to suggest a place please do otherwise I'll take a look at a map and see where people are and choose a middle point


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Devils **** ? (Devil's ****, **** Road, Poynings, Brighton BN1 8YJ)
http://goo.gl/maps/R2ftW


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

That looks good to me


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Stopped by here on the way back from Eastbourne a couple of weeks ago.

£2 for parking and a Vintage Inn chain pub/restaurant


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

If this goes ahead I'll be there with rs Adam in my mk2


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

hi Michael  yeah sounds good to me, location seems good too , look forward to it


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

What time of day do we think this meet will be ?


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I do struggle with mornings and it will take me a while to get there so is 10:00rs OK?


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

So Sussex by the sea and Mullum, are you both joining us too? You've gone quiet


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope still watching and looking forward to meeting up


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Same here


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

I work in Chichester so if I'm free I will pop over too once details are confirmed


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, in that case I'll confirm this. The meeting is at (Devil's ****, **** Road, Poynings, Brighton BN1 8YJ) on Saturday 19th July. As it's a pub there, we could perhaps meet at about 11am then, if the roads are OK go for a bit of a spin if we want to then do lunch. If anyone wants to fine tune the times or anything just post here so we can accommodate.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

RSSTT said:


> I work in Chichester so if I'm free I will pop over too once details are confirmed


Let me know, I assume you will travel through Arundel so will be on the same route as me  
We can avoid having to go through the top of Worthing :roll:


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sweet, I'm happy with the time and location, a drive would be good so hopefully the weather will be nice!


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent, looks like we've got a great mix of cars too, Mk1 and Mk 2, as you say good weather would be good too


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Everything sounds good to me  see you all there


----------



## VixTT (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey is this open to anyone?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yep it sure is  come along more the better


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll be there In my mk2


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

I can no longer make this now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have a family event I have to attend in Slough now.

Next time for sure!!


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

sussexbythesea said:


> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> > I work in Chichester so if I'm free I will pop over too once details are confirmed
> ...


I can't attend this one, but at the next one I will be up for that. 8)


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

VixTT said:


> Hey is this open to anyone?


Definitely! we'll see you there


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

RSSTT said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> > RSSTT said:
> ...


No worries, we'll see you next time then..


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Is this still on ?


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope so


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, this is definitely still on.....come rain or shine, I'll be there


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok great ill check in here tommorow about 9 30 in morning just to confirm


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

About to leave in 15 minutes !


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Leaving in a bit myself......don't think I'm going for the full show and shine today


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I spent all day cleaning mine the other day


----------



## VixTT (Feb 16, 2014)

Didn't have enough time to pop down  Hopefully next time if you guys meet again!


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Great to meet up with MichaelAC and RS adam and spend the time just talking TT,s 

With a 225, V6 and a great mk2 RS :!: there was plenty to talk about 

Enjoyed the quick spin down the lanes behind MichaelACs' V6 too on the way home :lol:

Well done for organising Michael, hope to repeat this again soon and see who else might like to come along 8)


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers guys for today enjoyed our chat look forward to the next gathering


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, for coming guys, it was good to see you and great to have a drive out through Sussex to find people that I can talk to about the TTs without boring anyone senseless (I hope) 

A 400BHP+ (Can't quite remember exactly) RS Mk2 was nice to see up close as I haven't taken a good look at one before and Peter, your 225 'S Line' in Avus silver is one of the best Mk1s I've ever seen, even if the tail pipes are a little uneven (That is so going to bother you know you've noticed it) 

Shame you couldn't make it Vix, Jamie V6, Mullum and RSSTT but there'll definitely be other ones so see you around soon. Peter mentioned one in Fareham, Hants way that may be coming up so look out for that if it's not too far from you. I'd like to do something else Sussex way too before summer's out so if you have any ideas.........


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Michael and thanks for the reminder on the rear pipes......might have to take a look underneath tomorrow :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry I didn't make it guys, next time ;-)


----------

